# Jaki bindhost?

## Jacekalex

Witam

System Gentoo 2008 - już prawie gotowy do uruchomienia  - instalacja -chroot Ubuntu - jajo skopilowane Xserwer i gnome też, inne ustawienia prawie gotowe.

Jednak kompilowane paczki ciągle sypią błędami - z których większość jest zgłoszona na bugzilli już dawno.

W związku z tym pytanie:

Czy znacie jakiegoś dobrego bbindhosta dla architektury i686 gcc 4.4.1 Intel Core2 duo 4GB Ram Nvidia 8600 GT dżwięk Intel HDA .

Na jakim serwerze można znależć trochę paczek gotowych pod taką architekturę?

Dzięki i Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Sep 29, 2009 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie bindhosta a binhosta i... malo kto prowadzi publiczne binhosty, chcesz binarne paczki - zmien distro.

Co do bledow, podawaj je tutaj (na forum, w oddzielnych tematach). Jakos nie wierze, ze kompilowane paczki (wszystkie?) sypia bledami nie do naprawienia.

----------

## Jacekalex

Na przykład instalacja filezilli:

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 6) dev-java/antlr-2.7.7

 * antlr-2.7.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 * 

 * Can't run java-config --help

 * Have you upgraded python recently but haven't

 * run python-updater yet?

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/antlr-2.7.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1273:  Called java-pkg-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-2.eclass, line   61:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Can't run java-config --help"

 *  The die message:

 *   Can't run java-config --help

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/antlr-2.7.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/antlr-2.7.7/temp/die.env'.

```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/222073 - tutaj opisany. - blokuje firefoxa, filezillę i diabli wiedzą dlaczego subversion.

Python-updater - przebudowałem go 2 razy - diabli wiedzą czemu mnie działa.

Jakbym wywalał wszystkie blędy - jakie widziałem przez kilka dni z Gentoo na forum - to by chyba miejsca w bazie danych zabrakło.

Inny przykład - jajo w Gentoo Hardened na 2 partycji działa - natomiast Gentoo-sources wersje 2.6.30-r6 i 2.6.31 dają jeden efekt polecenie: 

```
make -j 5 && make modules_install && make install
```

daje wynik:

```
 boot # ls 

boot

grub

System.map

System.map.old

vmlinuz

vmlinuz.old

boot # 
```

 - wynik 2 kompilacji wykonanych prawidłowo.

W hardened wyszło prawidłowo:

```
boot$ ls

boot                  

 grub                        

System.map-2.6.29-hardened

config-2.6.29-hardened 

 initrd.2.6.29-hardened.img 

 vmlinuz-2.6.29-hardened

```

Tylko że w hardened używanie sterów nVidii i np. mplayera - to niezła gimnastyka.

A dlaczego w 2008 są kłopoty - a w hardened tych kłopotów - z kompilacją nie było? nie wiem i pewnie nikt nie wie.

To by było na tyle.

A co do bindhosta czy  binhosta - nie ma trudno - celowo kompiluję wszystko na gcc 4.4.1 - dlatego - że w nowym wydaniu Ubuntu Karmic jest ten kompilator - i parę tys. ton softu.

Bo przy kompilacji - z powodu java-config-error - nie można skompilować np. firefoxa - solved, filezilli-- poradzę sobie, kilku paczek z gnome - nazw już nawet nie pamiętam.

Te wpisy w package provided sa wynikiem instalacji gnome-light: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 --bezpośredni skutek jaj 2.6.31 z gentoo-sources
> 
> gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.26.2  - błąd przy kompilacji - na szczęście nie potrzebuję tej paczki.
> ...

 

Do tego - wracający po każdej aktualizacji ebuildów błąd manpages:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

 

I długo by można jeszcze wymieniać.

Więcej znajdziesz tutaj: http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=hp&q=gentoo+2008+bugs&btnG=Szukaj+w+Google&lr=&aq=f&oq=gentoo+2008+bugs&fp=c690f6a879fe49b0

Ale wiedziałem - że Gentoo to nie Win$hit i łatwo nie będzie.

A czasami wolę poszukać w Google - niż fora zapychać.

To by było na tyle.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wywal stara wersje pythona, moze nadal buduje java-config dla starej.

Fuse? Fuse, jak widzi, ze masz wsparcie dla fuse w kernelu instaluje tylko userspace fuse jak fuser-mount.

Make install w kernelu? Widziales make install w handbooku?

----------

## dziadu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Make install w kernelu? Widziales make install w handbooku?

 

? Ale o so chozi? Czemu niby ma nie być "make install" w kernelu (tak wynika z kontekstu). Ja tak każdego kernela instaluje.

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Make install w kernelu? Widziales make install w handbooku? 
> 
> ? Ale o so chozi? Czemu niby ma nie być "make install" w kernelu (tak wynika z kontekstu). Ja tak każdego kernela instaluje.

 

dokladnie make && make install && make modules_install   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moc mozna, ale to nie jest gentoo-way, najlepszym sposobem (moim zdaniem i.. dla mnie) jest recznie kopiowac bzImage (tak jak mowi handbook) i oznaczac je wersja kernela.

----------

## dziadu

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> dokladnie make && make install && make modules_install  

 

No przecież Jacekalex to napisał w pierwszym poście... przestaje Was rozumieć.Last edited by dziadu on Tue Sep 29, 2009 10:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   dokladnie make && make install && make modules_install   
> 
> No przecież Jacekalex to napisał w pierwszym poście... przestaje Was rozumieć.

 

Dlaczego nas? To SlashBeast ma jakis problem z kompilacja kernela  :Wink: 

Przeciez nie robimy nic zle... Nie wiem nawet czy sposob ten nie jest opisany przez tworcow kernela... Dla mnie to strata czasu by recznie robic bzimaga, skoro moge 1 poleceniem go od razu zainstalowac  :Wink:  Gentoo-way nie Gentoo-way, jakie to ma znaczenie przy kernelu? Juz nie mow ze eselect uzywasz do tworzenia symlinka /usr/src/linux bo tak jest Gentoo-way a osoba ktora uzyje ln robi cos zle... przeciez eselect nie robi nic innego  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zainstalujesz 5 roznych kerneli przez make install i poukladasz je sobie w grub.conf?

----------

## dziadu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zainstalujesz 5 roznych kerneli przez make install i poukladasz je sobie w grub.conf?

 

Oczywiście, make install robi mi instalacje w /boot razem z numerem wersji, np:

```
# ls -all /boot/

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1550960 09-29 12:43 System.map-2.6.31-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   61043 09-29 12:43 config-2.6.31-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2931776 09-29 12:43 vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r1
```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Moc mozna, ale to nie jest gentoo-way, najlepszym sposobem (moim zdaniem i.. dla mnie) jest recznie kopiowac bzImage (tak jak mowi handbook) i oznaczac je wersja kernela.

 

A tak z ciekawości, może ktoś wytłumaczyć na chłopski rozum różnice między bzImage i vmlinuz?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> A tak z ciekawości, może ktoś wytłumaczyć na chłopski rozum różnice między bzImage i vmlinuz?

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmlinux

----------

## Belliash

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   A tak z ciekawości, może ktoś wytłumaczyć na chłopski rozum różnice między bzImage i vmlinuz? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmlinux

 

The bzImage format is still compressed using the zlib algorithm

a w konfigu mam wybor miedzy gzip, bzip i bodajze lha... Nie sdze by bzimage byl kompresowany w inaczej niz poprzez zlib... a make install kompresuje go tak jak ustawie w konfigu  :Wink:  tak wiec vmlinuz++

----------

## SlashBeast

lha? O_o raczej gzip, bzip2, lzma. Nie wazne, nie ma co zbaczac z tematu.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> lha? O_o raczej gzip, bzip2, lzma.

 

tak, lzma... moj blad...

----------

## Jacekalex

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Make install w kernelu? Widziales make install w handbooku? 
> 
> ? Ale o so chozi? Czemu niby ma nie być "make install" w kernelu (tak wynika z kontekstu). Ja tak każdego kernela instaluje.

 

 *Quote:*   

> ..............................................
> 
> COMPILING the kernel:
> 
>  - Make sure you have at least gcc 3.2 available.
> ...

 

Jak ktoś nie wie -skąd jest ten cytat - to polecam:

```
cat /usr/src/linux*/README
```

  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

A kompilowałem tym sposobem kernele zarówno Gentoo-sources jak i źródła z kernel.org

Nawiasem mówiąc - Gentoo to - może trochę trudniejszy ale jednak  LInux - a nie BSD.

Czy ktoś twierdzi - że kompilacja wg. opisu z kernel.org jest nieprawidłowa w Linuxie, czy może w Gentoo?

To w takim razie byłby 1 Linux w historii ( i mam nadzieję że ostatni)  - w którym nie działa kernel kompilowany uniwersalną metodą.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

PS. Co do fuse - to zawsze włączam do jądra - nie jako moduł.

----------

## soban_

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Make install w kernelu? Widziales make install w handbooku? 
> 
> ? Ale o so chozi? Czemu niby ma nie być "make install" w kernelu (tak wynika z kontekstu). Ja tak każdego kernela instaluje. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ..............................................
> ...

 

Kompilacja jadra zalezy od Ciebie, mozesz zrobic emerge gentoo-soruces && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig -j5 && make -j5 && make modules_install -j5 && cp...

Badz pobrac kernel tak jak wyzej opisales.

Ja osobiscie zazwyczaj robie pierwsza metode + ustawienia wlasne bo najczesciej bedzie "kernel panic" tutaj duzo mi pomaga lsmod z livecd.

Jednak znam grono osob ktore wybiera ta druga metode, jest ona rownie dobra - jedyna jej wada ze nie masz wpietej jej pod emerge (--sync) / eix-sync (ale tutaj uwaga bo zaraz znajdzie sie jakas osoba ktora powie, nie prawda bo mozesz skryptem...) tak ale mi chodzi o wpiecie do emerge jadra - gdzie kopiuje .configure i wklejam nowego jajka, rekompiluje jadro - nastepnie robie emerge @module-rebuild -vq. I wszystko najczesciej dziala mi z nowym kernelem po skopiowaniu obrazu. Wybor jest dowolny metody, jednak ja wole miec z emerge  :Smile: . Co do ps'a - to ja fuse zaznaczam jako *. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

nie powiedzialbym ze taka dobra...

moge miec vanilla-sources z kernel.org bez zadnych zmian...

najwazniejsze to ze instalacja z portage nie wymaga nadzorowania kiedy pojawi sie nowsza wersja - robie synca i albo jest albo nie ma - proste... pozatym emerge i tak instaluje tylko zrodelka... jak je skompiluje i zainstaluje to juz moj problem... a laikom polecam genkernel - bez zbednych ceregieli  :Razz: 

----------

## soban_

Zgadza sie, genkernell jest tez niezlym roziwazaniem jak komus nie za bardzo sie chce babrac z ustawieniami. Jednak Ty chyba nie wygladasz na takiego  :Smile:  Wiec radze sie troche pomeczyc i zrobic kernela normalnego - zaleta taka ze szybciej sie uruchamia. Chyba ze sie myle i ze standardowy genkernel u kogos odpala sie szybicej?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> moge miec vanilla-sources z kernel.org bez zadnych zmian...

 

Nigdy @Belliash nie testowalem, wiec sie nie wypowiadam. No ale zawsze cos nowego czlowiek sie dowie  :Smile:  A moge sie zapytac czego glownie uzywasz do konfiguracji jadra poza lspci (-v czy -vv) + lsmod i wlasnego doswiadczenia? Wogle uzywacie jakis narzedzi do tego wiem ze to OT ale chcialbym sie spytac jeszcze o to zeby temat wyczerpac.

----------

## Belliash

```
belliash@LAPEK /usr/repos/funtoo-overlay/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources $ ls

ChangeLog                         vanilla-sources-2.6.19.7.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.27.10.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.27.35.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.29.6.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.30.8.ebuild

Manifest                          vanilla-sources-2.6.23.17.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.27.12.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.28.10.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.29.ebuild    vanilla-sources-2.6.30.ebuild

metadata.xml                      vanilla-sources-2.6.24.7.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.27.31.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.28.9.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.30.3.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.31.1.ebuild

vanilla-sources-2.4.37.5.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.25.20.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.27.32.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.28.ebuild     vanilla-sources-2.6.30.5.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.31.ebuild

vanilla-sources-2.4.37.ebuild     vanilla-sources-2.6.26.7.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.27.33.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.29.4.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.30.6.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.32_rc1.ebuild

vanilla-sources-2.6.16.62.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.26.8.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.27.34.ebuild  vanilla-sources-2.6.29.5.ebuild   vanilla-sources-2.6.30.7.ebuild
```

zwykly z kernel.org bez zadnych patchy - zawsze najnowszy - jest w czym wybierac  :Wink: 

----------

